#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What do you think about nature?

## kanak

In my thoughts nature is a god's gift. If we be with nature. We will get relax from our problems and smile automatically come to our face it's a good feeling. When we see nature that moment our mind and heart will get a feeling of comfort. Can you guys share your thoughts about nature?  :feedback please:

----------


## The Witcher

Hi Kung fu.....

Nature is good but we are the peoples don't care that.

----------


## roshan

> In my thoughts nature is a god's gift. If we be with nature. We will get relax from our problems and smile automatically come to our face it's a good feeling. When we see nature that moment our mind and heart will get a feeling of comfort. Can you guys share your thoughts about nature?


I see nature from a different point of view. I consider nature as all living and non liiving. Nature always show me that it is an intelligent creation. Very skillfully disigned and run. Even honey bees build a hexagonal honey comb cells, now scoence says hexagonal cells can hold more liqiuid. Where did the bees gain this knowledge. im so amazed. Something beyond our imagination.

----------


## Bhavya

> In my thoughts nature is a god's gift. If we be with nature. We will get relax from our problems and smile automatically come to our face it's a good feeling. When we see nature that moment our mind and heart will get a feeling of comfort. Can you guys share your thoughts about nature?


Nature is a mysterious creation that never fails to amaze me. Being with nature always gives peace and content.

----------


## Bhavya

> I see nature from a different point of view. I consider nature as all living and non liiving. Nature always show me that it is an intelligent creation. Very skillfully disigned and run. Even honey bees build a hexagonal honey comb cells, now scoence says hexagonal cells can hold more liqiuid. Where did the bees gain this knowledge. im so amazed. Something beyond our imagination.


You are right roshan, Bees are extremely intelligent and hard working creatures, they take eight ounces of honey to create one ounce of wax in their honeycomb. Not only that Bees perform a dance form called waggle dance that control speed and direction to communicate the location of resources relate to their current location and the Sun.


Here Is the video that explain why the hexagonshape is perfect for honeycomb.

----------


## The Witcher

> I see nature from a different point of view. I consider nature as all living and non liiving. Nature always show me that it is an intelligent creation. Very skillfully disigned and run. Even honey bees build a hexagonal honey comb cells, now scoence says hexagonal cells can hold more liqiuid. Where did the bees gain this knowledge. im so amazed. Something beyond our imagination.


Hopefully, you guys always do the things against to Nature. am I right?

----------


## Bhavya

> Not relevant to topic


I expected this comment from you Witcher. I know it's not relevant to the main post but it's a knowledge that's why I shared. Before commenting others, please think whether you are talking only the relevant things in other threads.

----------


## kanak

> Hi Kung fu.....
> 
> Nature is good but we are the peoples don't care that.


so you care about nature. How do you support nature in your point of view and Mr.Witcher my name is not Kung fu got it  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## The Witcher

> I expected this comment from you Witcher. I know it's not relevant to the main post but it's a knowledge that's why I shared. Before commenting others, please think whether you are talking only the relevant things in other threads.


We are talking about this topic and thread. Why you do go there?

----------


## Bhavya

> We are talking about this topic and thread. Why you do go there?


I talked commonly about the forum  :Closed Now:   :Focus Please:

----------


## roshan

Thank you Bhavya. Yes. An interesting video.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you Bhavya. Yes. An interesting video.


It's my pleasure Roshan, In fact your answer made me to search about this topic. So Thank you. Continue to share your knowledge here with us  :Smile:

----------

